# IPSEC problem



## livercesc (Apr 27, 2022)

i have a problem with the command "make config-recursive".


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2022)

What's in /etc/make.conf? And what exactly did you do in files/ _before_ you ran `make config-recursive`?

Please don't post _pictures_ of _text_. Just copy/paste the text please.


----------



## covacat (Apr 27, 2022)

looks like your /bin/sh is too old


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2022)

covacat said:


> looks like your /bin/sh is too old


Right. It's been added in 12.1-RELEASE. Which means this is probably a 12.0-RELEASE. 









						Solved - commit https://reviews.freebsd.org/rP554893 makes all ports not working anymore...
					

The following commit from yesterday: https://reviews.freebsd.org/rP554893 makes all ports not working anymore, because the changed helper scripts have an /bin/sh shebang, where   set -o pipefail  is not working and fails with Illegal option -o pipefail  This option is for bash only...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




livercesc Use a _supported_ version. 12.0 is End-of-life, only 12.3, 13.0 and the latest release candidate for 13.1 are supported.


----------

